# Marlton, NJ - Used Curtis Sno Pro 3000, 7.5 foot plow (complete)



## Chadharaschak (Feb 18, 2019)

Complete setup included. Came off a 99 Dodge Ram 2500 and will fit many other years of same truck and 3500 series. Plow functions as should, has been repainted almost annually along with hydraulic maintenance. 1750.00. I can help with delivery, etc... as needed.


----------



## Chadharaschak (Feb 18, 2019)

Price reduced to 1200. Make an offer.


----------

